# Where did my post go?



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Was it because I used the J word?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

What, Jugs?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Shame on you. I would never use that word…unless you were talking about jug of water or jug of wine.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Wine of course, you didn't think I meant breasts did you?


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

Next time use one of the corny word substitutions people have been using for years, i.e., 'Jeezum-Crow' or, 'Jeeper Creepers' or take the wink-and-nod approach with ' A Certain Jewish Carpenter'. Hard to complain about calling someone a 'carpenter' on a woodworking website.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jabberwocky?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jumpin Jehosaphat!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, I thought you were talking about milk jugs…I apologize to you.
47phord, I like your idea. May the carpenter be with you…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Joe just joined Jenny judging jellies.
Jealous Jill judges Jason's jazzy job.
Juries joyfully judge jail jumpers.
Just jump, Joan!
Jerry jilted Janet's jealous jockey.
Julie just joined Justin's jumping jaguars.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Jesus slaves!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike, please do not do that. I do not want any part of this thread to insult or denigrate anyones feelings or beliefs. Thanks for your considerate consideration. Please delete your post.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Saves, of course !... What did you "think" I meant?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought you meant what you wrote. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Everyone, I apologize for the error Mike made in his post. I truly do not want to offend anyone. I am sure Mike feels the same way and is not upset with my humble apology on his behalf.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

So why not repost your original message, as it was originally worded, except for a discrete euphemism for the word that got censored?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

My original post talked about the lack of excitement in the noneverything forum and that I was now saved and then I mentioned the J word. Didn't take long before it was deleted.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

eneg
.sselmrah won dna degnafed ,erehT
.esuac ruo sselb doG .suseJ ot emoc ev'I .ratava wen ym ecitoN
?em htiw s'ohW .metsys eht kcor dna rehtegot teg s'teL .senobkcab ruo niager dna sleber eb s'teL .scipot dennab emos klat s'teL !noitartsinimda eht nmaD .level rehgih a ot noitapicitrap eht dna gniwolf doolb eht teG .niaga level tseretni eht pu ot emit si ti kniht I .gnirob era erus yeht dna etis eht no sdaerht eht gnirotinom neeb ev'I
VKD yb
?niaga erusserp doolb esiar ot deen ew oD


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Where is a good mirror when you need one?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Better still

Curabitur sanguine parare oportet iterum
a DKV
---------------------------------

Iaceo cum vigilantia in filis et stant amet felis. Puto tempus est ut sursum interest level iterum. Manantem cruore participationem et altius ascendere. Damnaret administrationis! Lets loqui quidam vitantur thema. Lets esse rebellibus et recuperare nostris backbones. Sit amet petra colligerent. Quis mecum?
Animadverto meum novum avatar. Ive 'ad ihesum ueniamus. Deus Benedicat causam nostram.
gene


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Let's face it DKV, since the ban on XXXXXX & XXXXXXX, the NSTF has become as sedentary as an old folks home. 
You offer the residents an enchilada, but they only want boiled cabbage. The Matrons are seeing to that. You can't win.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I would like to wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving. Maybe someone can answer this question for me. Are we happy because the indians saved and fed us during a bad winter or are we happy because we eventually managed to take everything from them? I guess either view would count as giving thanks…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Another enchilada, with DKV's special sauce…

Pass the turkey…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

i just had another thought after reading that schools in Texas use RFID tags to track their students. I think all kids should be barcoded immediately at birth and also have an RFID inserted. Both the Apple and Google app stores have apps for that. That way we would never forget our kids names or birth dates. Very cool…What do you guys think?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's something else I just discovered. If you ever want to witness white trash in action just go to Youtube and watch some of the Honey Boo Boo videos. Honey Boo Boo, Georgia, little girl pageants…well you get the idea. Kind of sick in a very sick way straight from the "Peach State".


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

We could use RFID tags for old, wobbly, senile seniors. Kind of like lo-jack but for people…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Just been reading how Saudi Arabia has "digitally leashed" their women to their men. You have to admit the arabs have their ******************** together when it comes to women and their proper place in the food chain.


----------



## matk (Nov 24, 2012)

I am sorry your post disappeared


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm NOT.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike, Mike, Mike, why are you such a sad, hostile, depressed person? I feel sorry for you. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike, you're a mean, bad boy. I still feel sorry for.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Shush…..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's one to think about…: http://www.mrctv.org/videos/lesbian-takes-muslims-chrc-over-haircut


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Don, if it's online excitement you're after, head along to WorldofTanks.com.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Good one PK!!*

I couldn't have said it better than one of the replies on there.

" I would say, I can't cut women's hair be warned. Then I would say ok, take her money, do a really lousy job and it would kill two birds with one stone. Not only do I have her money, but she would never come back and she would tell her fish-eating friends that I did a lousy job."

This Crap is *Political Correctness *gone WILD!

She goes to the Canadian Human Rights Commission and files a Complaint based on the fact that She's a Lesbian and that's why this guy wouldn't cut her hair?

I"m wondering how She makes New friends? Or gets through Her Day? If something happens that She doesn't Agree or Approve of she's going to go running to some "Enforcement Agency" to MAKE it Happen?

What a SAD way to live your Life!!

Think I'll run on down the street and TRY and Join a Womens Gym. WELL! They Have NO Right to exclude me just because I'm a Male! Do They??


----------



## RyanIra (Jan 9, 2012)

I find your choice of Avatar intriqing. I wonder sometimes how most Christians in the West would feel if they knew what Mr. JC really looked like, assuming of course that he was indeed an real historical person. I also laugh at the pictures of the V Mary you see in western churches. Not even close to the real Mary, just based on genetics alone. Or maybe there was some secret European immigrants in the middle east around 30 BC or so.

This link offers some insights.

The real face of JC


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Ryanira, it is obvious to me you are not understanding the Truth of Life.


----------



## RyanIra (Jan 9, 2012)

What, that JC was a white guy?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Many cultures will create nativity scenes and depictions of Jesus in the same ethnic/racial background as they are. Symbolically, this is to demonstrate that God/Jesus does not really belong to any one sect or culture, that God is so large as to encompass all of them. We can take any depiction to the extreme and make points for academic knowledge but that takes much away from the spiritual side of things.


----------



## RyanIra (Jan 9, 2012)

Well said David. A reasoned approach for sure. My point was mainly meant to provoke some reflection on what we believe, and what it is based on. It just happens that I know a few narrow minded bible thumping types that once argued vehemently that JC looked like those classic European depictions, and I know for a fact they would not accept a black or even brown JC.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Ryanair, my avatar is taken from a portrait painted by a Jewish painter right after His return from Missouri. Please do not be cruel…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I always wondered about the disciples, surely at 2,000 plus years ago foreigners from far away would have been very, very rare. So how did Mathew, Mark, Luke and John happen to be visiting the middle east at the same time?......Strange?


----------



## unisaw (Jan 31, 2007)

"If you ever want to witness white trash in action just go to Youtube and watch some …"

I just go to Wal Mart.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Blue Collar Woodworking* is to* Lumberjocks *what a sacrificial magnesium anode is to a domestic water heater.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

(Edited)


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Ryan, the moment the narrow minded bible thumping types start talking it is usually best to just shake your head and walk away. Most of them don't care to remember a lot of what Jesus said and want to preach Paul as the final word. 
Me, I have a large black madonna oil painting that I keep right in the center of the living room and another with a modern middle eastern arab look for the foyer.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's a good one…


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

"...in the noneverything forum…"

Now THAT is funny.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*How true is that post about the English language!*

I was in third grade when I left Germany and when I started school in the U.S. the teachers thought that it would be better if I started over … in kinder garden no less … because I had no English language experience whatsoever. So the first year in a U.S. school was spent in kinder garden, first grade, second grade, and third grade making me one year behind my classmates in fourth grade.

The reason for the above preface is because I was always used as the "idiot" when it comes to plurals! As an example, the teacher would say "the plural of tooth is teeth, what is the plural of booth?" and point to me! Obviously I said what made sense to me in the context of what the teacher said and I was wrong on many different occasions.

I don't believe that the teachers did this to ridicule me but just to point out how asymmetrical the English language is to a foreigner. And, I did learn … eventually! But not all my German has not been lost as many times my sentence structure is more German than english.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Currently the most exciting, thought provoking post (too short to be a thread) in the nonshop forum is the post by deparrott entitled "post deleted". I'm thinking of starting a thread and rating (1 to 5 stars) each post in the forum. Should be fun, but then again my rating system might upset someone and the administrators will have to add "rating system" to Jesus, Republicans, Democrats, Gays, Muslims, etc.

On another subject I bet we've added a lot of new members and most of the old ones that left have come back since the "crackdown". Does anyone know the numbers?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

"*Sioux*" is pronounced *"Sue"*and *"Oui"* is pronounced *"We"*and* "Sighed"* is pronounced *"Side"*
and if you don't like it: 
You can simply commit *Siouxouisighed.*


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Name some organizations that are skilled at cover ups…


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

"Name some organizations that are skilled at cover ups…"

Waterloo Tent and Tarp Company


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Billy-Bobs Bikini Factory

(Edited)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Acme Tarpaulin Company.
Coconut Shell Games Co.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Dang again! I'm gone for 2 days, and all hell breaks loose. First it is drawer slides, and now religion.
What's everybody been drinkin'? Can I have some?
Oh well. Back to the shop work.
Bill


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Religion? Who's talking religion? Let me at him…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

underroos


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you all know that my birthday is coming up soon? How about a party? I would like that.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Huummmmmmmmmm very strange tread


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

That's wonderful, DKV! I would like to get you a gift, one that is age appropriate. So how old will you be if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

33


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Don, I know how much you like Wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_claimed_to_be_Jesus


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, can you prove what you think I claim?


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

DKV, I liked your original response to renners much better - "can you *un*prove what you think I claim?" It seems more fitting given your line of work.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

No, I can't.

Then again, I can't disprove the theory that world leaders are giant lizards in latex human costumes either. Not without opening one up.
But I'm confused… You profess your love for Allah, and now you're on a J**** streak. What's the deal DKV, you change like the wind.

By the way, I am not being arsey, please don't construe my comments as being so.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I am a carpenter after all. Just seemed fitting and I would never think you arsey. There are too many others that deserve the title.
One other thing Renners…why do you openly use the word Allah and not J?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

i agree runner , knew it all along that some of these world leader were latex humans,just didnt know they were lizards thought they were [email protected]& holes disguised.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought it appropriate to put four asterii after the J since the op mentioned the J word. No other reason.

(I did put four, but 2 disappeared into the ether).

So with Christmas just around the corner, what's the plan?

A tree? lights all over the garden? presents?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Eddie, Renners, if we continue these "silly" posts that tunk, hunk, thunk guy will get upset because of the nonsensical posts that he has to endure. You know…the guy that envies Stumpy and puts him down because he wants to be Stumpy…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

That's not very Christian of you DKV. He fessed up to being a tool and apologized. Let he who is without sin cast the first stone and all that.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, I don't like to throw stones at those that are down and out, but I do like to warn when I think it appropriate. Lots of people apologize when outnumbered…even latex politicians. Doesn't mean they are sincere. Stumpy is probably the most unthreatening guy on this forum and contributes a lot.

Also, I would like to know why Mike has changed so much. Did his conscience get to him? The difference between Mike presabbatical and now is amazing.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone…"

Ergo, I think DKV can cast as many stones as he wishes, no?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

DKV, I agree, I don't understand why people can't leave Blue Collar Woodworking and HPoYD's alone.

So back to the question, how will DKV be spending 25th December (assuming the Mayans were wrong)?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DKV mike seems to be the same to me, he say what he means ,i know i didnt read any post from him for a while,but thats just me


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

runner im not sure the mayans are wrong , christmas is not my best holiday seem it allway come when im broke but then so dose new years i like new years day


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Pierce, whether or now you are without sin is dependent upon the person. Those that carry a heightened amount of self flagellation and guilty conscience through life would cast no stones. I on the other hand am somewhere towards the end of the spectrum of nonsinner. My conscience is amazingly clear most of the time.

Renners, due to my Jewish heritage I will probably forego Christmas celebrations.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

you may be right Runner hell im scared to even pick up a stone to throw may kick back and hit me


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It depends on your definition of sin. There are places in Ethiopia where it's considered the norm when a man needs a wife, to go to the next village, club in hand, beat a woman unconscious, abduct her and rape her into submission.
Yet they don't see anything wrong with that. No guilt, just what's expected of them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DKV im of jewish heritage too, but we are all sinner thare is no nonsinner


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, reference your pm, the discussion is very feisty but not close to anything of the past. No sexual orientation was called into question and wives/girlfriends were not insulted. I see a change…not a great one but a change none the less.


----------

